# New male puppy name poll



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)

In three weeks we bring our new male golden home, golden #5 for us. I was bicycle riding in the park and was thinking of names, and calling them out, such as 'here___'; '*sit'; 'come*'. Luckily no one heard me or else I would be locked up! Anyway, I have narrowed it down to (in no particular order): 
Quincy (as in John Quincy Adams)
Casey (Casey Jones)
Shaun (Shaun the Sheep)
and Garret (new puppy is from Garretsville)
I have a favorite, but won't mention it. My last golden's name was Gromit. So what say you?


----------



## girlwiththegolden (Dec 6, 2021)

I like the name Casey best out of those options. I have a new male golden puppy coming home in a few weeks too and can definitely relate to talking to nothing to make sure the new name sounds right 😂 good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## Aeacus (Sep 1, 2021)

I'd go with Shaun.

Since your last dog was Gromit, Shaun would keep the Wallace & Gromit spirit alive. 

Other names to consider, from Wallace & Gromit universe, Shaun the Sheep franchise, would be: Blitzer (farmer's dog), Shirley (largest sheep), Timmy (lamb), Nuts (eccentric sheep).


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

My order of preference would be: 

Casey, Garret, Shaun, then Quincy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I had no idea who Shaun the Sheep was, so I googled. Looks familiar. 

I like Garret and Casey.

Quincy is a cool name, but I don’t like how it rolls off my tongue when I say “Here Quincy!”


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

I like Quincy and Casey the most.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Casey would be my choice for the easiest to hear from far away.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I like Quincy.


----------



## unpublishable (Dec 29, 2021)

Shaun is great. A bit amusing since he's a retriever and not a shepherd. Or maybe even Wallace - nicknamed "Wally"


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

I like Casey the best. Easy to hear and say.

On another note, Garret and Gromit are slightly similar — not sure if that’s a +1 or -1, but I thought I’d mention it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Quincy is my favorite.


----------



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

I like Quincy. How exciting you are getting a puppy!!! I hope all goes well!


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Quincy or Garret! I like Garret because I'd probably call him Garry as a nick name. lol Best of luck!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Quincy!


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

Quincy!!!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Quincy!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I had a trainer tell me once that a 'one syllable' name was best for dogs. So, Shaun would meet that criterion. But, I like to have all my dogs name tied back to where they came from, so for me I like Garret


----------



## ZeusMyPup (Apr 12, 2019)

You could also shorten Quincy to Quin (or is it Quinn?) which would be cute.
Best wishes on your new pup!


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

When I hear Shaun, all I can think of is Shaun the sheep. When I hear Garret, I think, "It sounds _too_ human." When I hear Quincy, I think of Corrie Ten Boom in the movie The Hiding Place describing someone as having "a quincy troat". I think Casey sounds most fitting for a male golden retriever, in my opinion.


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

Here's some information on the meaning of the name Casey: Meaning, origin and history of the name Casey


----------



## doug_1222 (12 mo ago)

I love all of them but my favorite is Casey, with the Casey Jones reference. My first golden when i was a kid was named Cassie (Cassandra Eve), her name came from the breeder and we kept it.

We have had our 14 week old Doug for 6 weeks now, registered name Douglas Ulysses. Funny thing for the first few weeks I kept calling him Shaun (my first Sons name who is 19).🤣


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

kidfrcleve said:


> In three weeks we bring our new male golden home, golden #5 for us. I was bicycle riding in the park and was thinking of names, and calling them out, such as 'here___'; '*sit'; 'come*'. Luckily no one heard me or else I would be locked up! Anyway, I have narrowed it down to (in no particular order):
> Quincy (as in John Quincy Adams)
> Casey (Casey Jones)
> Shaun (Shaun the Sheep)
> ...


I like Casey❤👍


----------



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)

Two days to go. We seemed to narrow the names down to Shaun or Quincy. We'll see what the puppy says!


----------

